# I want fish already! [35g progress]



## Pumpkin (Jan 16, 2015)

So this is what I've got so far:









(sorry for poor image quality lol)

It's 35g / 130L. Been cycling for around 1 - 2 weeks. I bought the tank and light second hand, that's why the paint is all scraped off from the light and there's a half-peeled sticker thermometer (can I paint the light and with what type of paint? And anyone know how to get that thermometer off? It's not peeling easily).

So yeah, I've got a lot of ideas with stocking. For now though I know 2 types of fish I want for sure, a female betta, and pygmy cories. I finally found a place that sells pygmies for a reasonable price, at $5.50 each (if you know of any cheaper within Sydney please let me know!!) The lowest I found previously was $8 each. Other fish I am considering are rummynose tetras, harlequin rasboras, guppies and a few others. But of course for now I am considering things like compatibility and all that stuff.

I've got 2 sponge filters connected to one of the strongest air pumps I could find that wasn't too expensive, I can't remember the amount of litres it goes through per hour but I do remember it is suitable and sufficient. 

I added media from my established 6g but it doesn't seem to be doing much at the moment. I do have nitrate readings but I believe they are from the established tank water. I've had 1ppm amm this whole time, and low nitrates, no nitrites. So yeah I think it's just from my old tank. :/ I'm so impatient right now!

Also for plants I have one amazon sword which I propagated from my amazon sword in my established tank (I have no idea if this is the right way lol I just took a section off it including roots and replanted). On the driftwood is some sort of anubias. And the other 3 plants are hydrilla, ambulia and pennywort. I hope the lighting is sufficient, I don't know how many watts it is or anything like that, due to it being second hand.

Hopefully updates to come soon...


----------



## Pumpkin (Jan 16, 2015)

I've been thinking about getting the female betta and doing a fish in cycle since she will have all the 35g but I'm nervous about risking it. If I did this how often and what percent water changes should I do? Also hesitant as I know she may get territorial so I will have to change around the tank whenever I add other fish. Also would there not be enough ammonia for the cycle to even progress?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

What are you using as your ammonia source for the cycle?

If you plant to add more fish besides just the betta I'd recommend doing a fish-less cycled (I really like e the pure ammonia method using [this site] for calculation) and getting a strong beneficial bacteria colony then start adding fish in order of least aggressive to most aggressive. The exception being that if you want otos shrimp do not add them for the first few months-let the tank mature first.
I'd also get about 4x as many plants to give plenty of hiding places and line of sight break up.


----------

